

OpenSSL CVE-2014-3508 Information Disclosure Vulnerability - innoying
http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/69075/info

======
igetspam
This is more helpful:

[https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv_20140806.txt](https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv_20140806.txt)

------
enkiv2
This CVE seems to be empty, and a reserved number on other databases. Has it
not been disclosed yet?

